# Trailer help



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have 2500 to spend on a trailer. I need to know what brand and size is the best. Which one holds up the best in rought fields, weight, anything else you can give weather its good or a bad trailer.

Thanks.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

6X12 or 6X14 used, alot of good name brand trailers around that price


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Check your local Lowe's!! I just "stole" a 6x12 Carry-On from mine for a whopping $1900.00. It sat there for about 3 1/2 years (as most enclosed trailers tend to do at Lowe's) and the outdoor manager really wanted it gone. Had to replace the crappy loun walls with some nice 4 ply 23/32" ply but I still only spent less than $100.00 on all the add ons and upgrades. :thumb:


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

The reason nobody buys the ones at Lowes is because they are cheap, and usually have a 1500lb axel, you can't haul much with them. I bought one from Mimbach trailer on the East side of St. Cloud. It is made by Royal, only a 5x8, I wish I would have bought a 6x10. Anyways it has a 3500lb Dexter axel. Thats what you want if you are ever going to haul something other than dekes. I put a full pallet of landscape block in there and it handled it just fine, the Lowes trailer would have flattened out. Mine cost $2200.00 new. They have over 200 different trailers in stock.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

try visto's in fargo, I got my 6.5x12 with a v nose for $3000, Im sure a 6x10 would be close to 2500


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

BodyCount said:


> The reason nobody buys the ones at Lowes is because they are cheap, and usually have a 1500lb axel, you can't haul much with them. I bought one from Mimbach trailer on the East side of St. Cloud. It is made by Royal, only a 5x8, I wish I would have bought a 6x10. Anyways it has a 3500lb Dexter axel. Thats what you want if you are ever going to haul something other than dekes. I put a full pallet of landscape block in there and it handled it just fine, the Lowes trailer would have flattened out. Mine cost $2200.00 new. They have over 200 different trailers in stock.


Um yeah, the Carry on I bought is an *ENCLOSED *trailer with the 3500 lb Dexter axle and a lot of really nice features. . Try reading a little better maybe? :roll: Seriously, what the heck do you think I bought for $2,000.00??!! Mine was tagged at $3000.00. Did some "E-research" and found them going for an average of around $2550-$2600. This one sat for over 3 years. Went in and told them what I knew about the trailer and what I was willing to pay and that's the price I got. The ONLY thing I didn't like about the trailer was that walls were 1/8" luon and that got ripped out and replaced with 23/32" 4-ply plywood in a hurry. :thumb:


----------



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey guys got picked up the trailer today!! 6x12 v nose stealth. Brand new, but paid a little more than we wanted to oh well tho. Thanks for all the advice and help. Now all we need to do is deck it out!!

Thanks again happy hunting.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Whats wrong with luan?


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> Whats wrong with luan?


You can poke a knuckle through it, soaks up water like a sponge, has absolutely ZERO structural integrity, you can't hang anything on it heavier than a baseball hat...


----------



## dmosely (Oct 26, 2011)

isnt luan the same thing in your double-wide?


----------

